# TCA for destruction of warts



## olgunchik (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi all,

If TCA was used for wart destruction what CPT we will report 17110 or office visit?

Also, want to concurr that liquid nitrogen (cryotherapy) used in wart desturction would be considered the same as cryosurgery and would be billable under 17110. Is this correct?

Thank you for help.


----------

